
Solving the Year 2038 problem in the Linux kernel - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/19/1/year2038-problem-linux-kernel
======
rurban
I'm the only one not happy with an intern fixing this? Someone needs to do it,
yes, but please for such an important API cannot it be an experienced kernel
dev

